
Scientist Who Developed World’s First Human Micro Liver Wins $250000 Heinz Award - jaayydeee
http://www.thebetterindia.com/22968/indian-origin-scientist-who-developed-worlds-first-human-micro-liver-wins-250000-heinz-award/ref=ycom
======
DrScump
I get a -404 unless I strip off that last term, after the slash (should be ?
??) e.g. [http://www.thebetterindia.com/22968/indian-origin-
scientist-...](http://www.thebetterindia.com/22968/indian-origin-scientist-
who-developed-worlds-first-human-micro-liver-wins-250000-heinz-award/)

